# Mysql Upgrade from 5.0 to 5.1 (PMA thinks it is 5.0) SOLVED

## hanj

Hello All

I upgraded mysql from 5.0 to 5.1 this morning. Overall, the upgrade went smooth. Some DB name issues, some DB perm issues, but all services are now up, etc. I logged into phpmyadmin (3.3.5.1) but I noticed the following error:

```
Your PHP MySQL library version 5.1.50 differs from your MySQL server version 5.0.90. This may cause unpredictable behavior.
```

Someone else had something similar in the past:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-614618-highlight-differs+mysql.html

That particular issue was related to PMA control pass. I created a new PMA control pass and updated permissions table. No dice. I also re-emerged phpmyadmin, just in case, still no dice. The box is definitely running the newer version of mysql:

```
# mysql -V

mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.50, for pc-linux-gnu (i686) using readline 5.1
```

I noticed there were issues with DB names and '-' hypens. I did have a hypen in the root password, so I updated that as well. I also made sure I ran mysql-update as well. 

Any ideas??

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## hanj

I was able to track it down to the PMA_cacheExists in libraries/database_interface.lib.php. I checked /tmp and removed all sess_* files in there.. and sure enough, it picked up the new server value.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

